# Higdon



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Thinkin bout buyin a bunch of the full bodies that came out last year to fill up the new trailer. Wondering how these compare to a bigfoot as far as durability. Are they made from a harder material like the b2 or more like the original or something completely different?


----------



## reelslick (Aug 24, 2007)

I had Higdons for about 5 years. I still have 18 Higdon Motion shells (feeders). The plastic is harder than a Bigfoot, but they are a nice decoy and I think they work just fine.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Higdon does make some good quality stuff. I have a couple dozen fb mallards that I love. I just havent seen the Fb geese that came out last year.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Higdon full body decoys are soft like bigfoots. Just a little smaller, but better color. The only thing I don't like is the way the feet and legs attach. Mine are 3 years old and look like new. Customer service is good also. I sold all my Bigfoots and replacing them with Higdons


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks kelly, thats the main thing I was wondering about. whats different about the feet?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I run 8 dozen fb higdons, and they are great except for the legs. The simple solution is 1 1/2" drywall screws. They will never come apart then. Buying another 8 dozen this year.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

The feet of Higdons are a 3 piece design, there are the 2 legs and the foot part is 1 piece. You can glue them together, so they all stay as 1 piece. This design makes it so you can transport by hanging from the feet if neccessary. I have 2 dozen of the fullbody's and 3 dozen of the 1/2 shells. I would take higdons over GHG's for durability, unless you like to replace broken footbases every year

Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That pretty well sums it up. If you try to carry Higdons by the feet, they will fall off. The legs don't snap in as tight as Bigfoots. But I won't trade my 4 doz Higdon's for 10 doz Big's. Higdons will fit it normal bags, I like the coloring better, and so far durability is equal. Customer service on both is good.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I was torn but with the price difference I think higdons are the way to go. More fit in the trailer since they're smaller and I'm not worried about the feet too much since I'm not hanging them. Only problem now is Rogers ran out of actives(best price) and nobody else has them either. Hope they get some more and in a hurry before I change my mind!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like to hang them on my arm while carrying. That's when the legs fall off. They are not much smaller than BIgfoots.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Check Gander Mountain on-line they usually have the higdon decoys

Dan


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

yup already did. Everybody has feeders but no actives. I checked the Higdon website and it looks like they're flat out of them too. It says "sorry we are sold out for this season" not exactly sure what this season means so I'm going to call and find out. I really want some of these but I dont want to end up with 5 doz feeders either.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I would have more feeders in my spread than actives or upright heads

Dan


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

agreed, but not always the case.


----------

